# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Aktivitetet e ndryshme te femijet.

## PINK

Ne c'moshe fillohen, rekomandohen? Ndikimi te zhvillimi I tyre. Sportet psh. Benefitet qe perfitojne ne rrugen e gjate te jetes ... Do shkruaja me shume Por kaq mundem tani. lol. Ndani eksperiencat tuaja o prinder shqiptare.

----------


## 2043

Pink e verteta eshte se sado qe tu krijosh kushtet femijeve per nje drejtim te caktuar ne jete, kur hyjne ne adoleshence keto drejtime ndryshojne dhe meren ne pergjithesi nga ata vete. Shanset qe femija te vazhdoje ne rrugen qe prindi i ka servirur dhe pregatitur me mendjen time jane me pak se 1/10.

----------


## mia@

Rendesi numeror ka te merren me sport , te luajne ne natyre dhe me shoqeri se po behen palluqe dhe josocial. Cuni im dhe shoket e tij sa shikojne nje blete ja mbathin me vrap, kur ne i kapnim dhe u hiqnim thumbin dhe i perdornim si balona.  :ngerdheshje:  Sporti vetem te mira u sjell nga cdo drejtim ta marresh si shendetesore dhe nga ana sociale.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

> Rendesi numeror ka te merren me sport , te luajne ne natyre dhe me shoqeri se po behen palluqe dhe josocial. Cuni im dhe shoket e tij sa shikojne nje blete ja mbathin me vrap, kur ne i kapnim dhe u hiqnim thumbin dhe i perdornim si balona.  Sporti vetem te mira u sjell nga cdo drejtim ta marresh si shendetesore dhe nga ana sociale.


Jam plotesisht ok me ty. Ne moshen e tim biri kapnim neperka dhe u hiqnim helmin me nje rrobe leshi.(keto ishin lodrat tona te femijerise). kurse im bir e yt bir kane frike edhe nga hardhucat.

----------


## mia@

Numeror mos shko aq larg, thuaj me mire nga miza.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

> Numeror mos shko aq larg, thuaj me mire nga miza.


hahaha mia me kujtove nje nga lodrat e asaj kohe
kur traktori hapte brazda t e reja dilnin hardhuca me shumice  dhe ne mernim nje zhuke(e di ti cfare jane zhukat? ) dhe e mbushnim me zhapik te cileve u fusnin zhuken ne bark e ua nxirnim ne goje .. :djall me brire:

----------


## Prudence

Ne jemi rritur ne lagje,sinqerisht mendoj se ka qene femijeri e bukur ndonse s'kishte bollek,por femijet sot ske ku I nxjerr,cu sheh syri I kane dhe prape te pakenaqur jane.

Une cunat, vjet te pakten, I kisha ne pikture 2 here ne jave dhe ne not(I conte kopshti)1 here ne jave.Dhe kete vere notuan thellesive pa braciale.Ishte lehtesi e madhe I mesuari I notit sepse as une e as im shoq nuk kishim nerva tu rinim nga mbrapa per ti mesuar(sic me ka ndenjur mua im ate).Se di pse jemi kaq pertac krahasuar me prinderit tane.

Qysh neser do fillojne karatene 2 here ne jave dhe notin nga Tetori ku do ti coj serisht shkolla.Per piktur jam duke u menduar.Do ma kishte qejfi se njeri nga cunat ka dore,por edhe tjetrit nuk I bejne keq ca lesione pikture.

----------


## Prudence

> hahaha mia me kujtove nje nga lodrat e asaj kohe
> kur traktori hapte brazda t e reja dilnin hardhuca me shumice  dhe ne mernim nje zhuke(e di ti cfare jane zhukat? ) dhe e mbushnim me zhapik te cileve u fusnin zhuken ne bark e ua nxirnim ne goje ..


Une I kisha frik keto.kapja me qejf xixellonjat me te cilat ndricoja bluzen qe kisha veshur dhe nje lloj si brumbull I vogel qe kur e merrje ne dore mblidhej si top.gjithe te tjerat zhapik,karkaleca,shushunja papaapapa dhe tani tmerohem.

----------


## 2043

> Une I kisha frik keto.kapja me qejf xixellonjat me te cilat ndricoja bluzen qe kisha veshur dhe nje lloj si brumbull I vogel qe kur e merrje ne dore mblidhej si top.gjithe te tjerat zhapik,karkaleca,shushunja papaapapa dhe tani tmerohem.


ueeee me kujtove shushunjat.. kishim qef kur u nxirnim gjakun
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

Cuditerisht sot po bisedoja me nje koleg ne lidhje me kete  teme dhe thoshte se shumica e personave qe kane patur sukses ne jete kane ushtruar qe ne vogeli te pakten nje vegel muzikore.
Mesimi i nje vegle muzikore kanalizon energjite e femije, stimulon perqendrimin, memorien,
Si ide mu duk interesante vecse nuk dua qe nga muzika te beje nje profesion, nqs mbetet hobi eshte tjeter gje

----------


## PINK

> Pink e verteta eshte se sado qe tu krijosh kushtet femijeve per nje drejtim te caktuar ne jete, kur hyjne ne adoleshence keto drejtime ndryshojne dhe meren ne pergjithesi nga ata vete. Shanset qe femija te vazhdoje ne rrugen qe prindi i ka servirur dhe pregatitur me mendjen time jane me pak se 1/10.


Dakord, por mos e shif ne ate prizem, drejtim. Shanset mund te jene Por dhe mund mos realizohen. Sdo te thote gje. Se po u nise me ate mendim nuk eshte mire. lol. Vetem Marya me kuptoi mua.  :buzeqeshje:  . Do shkruaj me shume nje here tjeter.

----------


## PINK

Prude , ke bere gje-ne me te mire qe I ke aktivizuar me not!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Rendesi numeror ka te merren me sport , te luajne ne natyre dhe me shoqeri se po behen palluqe dhe josocial. Cuni im dhe shoket e tij sa shikojne nje blete ja mbathin me vrap, kur ne i kapnim dhe u hiqnim thumbin dhe i perdornim si balona.  Sporti vetem te mira u sjell nga cdo drejtim ta marresh si shendetesore dhe nga ana sociale.


sporte te mira jan, por jo te ekzagjerohen, kur femija thjesht nate e dite praktikon per nje sporte nuk eshte mire, perballojn problemet me te ndryshme kur rriten me shendetin...kur jan femije thjesht do doja ti vija ne ndonje aktivitet kur femijet lozin bashk, apo bejn dicka kreative....per vete po mendoj qe mbase vitin tjeter ta ve vajzen ne nje "dance" class, meqe e shikoj qe i pelqen te kercej apo te kendoj...po qe se merzitet, do ta fus ne dicka tjeter qe e intereson... we'll see how it will go  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

çuni i madh qe ne vitin e dyte te kopshtit filloi lojrat ne pishine dhe baby sportin.
Nje ore sport dmth per te njohur "boten" e sportit per me vone, ne program kishte : ngjitje ne mur,
atletizem, lojra me top ...etj ,Pishina po ashtu nje ore ne jave , lojra te ndryshme ne uje dhe 
teknika e notit pak nga pak . 
Qe ne kl te 1 e regjistruam ne shkollen e sportit ku shkon nje dite komplet , ( 2 ore pushim dreke ) not ne mengjes dhe multi sport pasdite . 
( te merkuren se nuk ka mesim )
I ben mire per shendetin dhe noti eshte pasioni tij ( deri tani  :ngerdheshje: )
Te voglin e regj po ashtu ne babySport , nje ore ne jave pas kopshtit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Cuditerisht sot po bisedoja me nje koleg ne lidhje me kete  teme dhe thoshte se shumica e personave qe kane patur sukses ne jete kane ushtruar qe ne vogeli te pakten nje vegel muzikore.
> Mesimi i nje vegle muzikore kanalizon energjite e femije, stimulon perqendrimin, memorien,
> Si ide mu duk interesante vecse nuk dua qe nga muzika te beje nje profesion, nqs mbetet hobi eshte tjeter gje


Njoh disa qe jane marre me muzike apo dicka tjeter dhe nuk kane arrit ndonjegje ne jete. Biles as shkollen e mesme s'kane mbaruar. Qe ndikon pozitivisht ajo dihet, por duhen marre parasysh dhe rrethanat e jetes. Une p.sh kam per hobi vizatimin. E keqja eshte se qe kur kam lind femijet s'kam patur me kohe te merrem me te.                                                                 Rexhina jam dakort qe nuk duhet te ekzagjetohen. Shikoj femije qe kalojne nga nje aktivitet jashteshkollore ne tjetren. Ndonjehere mendoj se prinderit i perdorin per t'i kushtuar me shume kohe vetes. Pink kush tha qe s'te kuptuam? Dhe ne per benefitset folem. Femija nuk benefit vetem ne nje drejtim nga sportet. Nese e ke fjalen per intelektualisht, varet.

----------


## PINK

Po Mia dhe nga ana sociale aktivizimi ne mosha te vogla fare ndikon per mire. Dhe ajo eshte nje plus i madh per zhvillimin e tyre. Behen me konfident, kane me shume self esteem, fitojne disiplinen e duhur, shkathtesohen, ego , u iken turpi (se varet jo te gjithe femijet jane te hapur ne ambjente te ndryshme). 

E nuk mendoj qe aktivizimi ne shume fusha te ndryshme at the same time, ne dac sports apo arts (ketu hyjne shume) i c'orienton. Perkundrazi, larshmeria eshte gjithmone e mire. Pastaj cdo gje eshte me moshe. Mosha te ndryshme dhe niveli i aktivizimit vjen duke u rritur. Nje 5-6 vjecar nuk do kete aq shume aktivitet sa nje 10 vjec fjala vjen (kohezgjatje). 1 here ne jave piano apo dance class, dhe 1 here ne jave sports apo not, jane te perballueshme dhe fun per cdo moshe. Ne baze te moshes variojne aktivitetet. 

Aktivizimi qe  ne moshe te vogel eshte gjeja e me e mire per femijet sot, ne cdo drejtim. 

Une cunin e kam futur ne soccer. Do e kisha futur me kohe, por nuk gjeja programe qe te fillonin aq heret. Kerkova e kerkova po ishte e kote. lol ( e ne fakt tamam tamam ashtu sic dua une,  club - i fillojne ne moshen 8 vjecare). 

Dhe noti me duket nje option perfekt. Do kisha qef me mire t'ja kisha filluar qe i vogel fare, 2-3 vjec.

Duhet dedikim ne fakt, se keto aktivitete jane extra dhe nuk diskutohet eshte dhe mundesia qe jo te gjithe e kane, duke filluar nga koha njehere. Po ja vlen.

----------


## Endless

lol @ the larshmeria one  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prudence

kam nje variant per ti regjistruar cunat ne nje vegel muzikore.kitare ose piano.Kete ore e ofron kopshti te shtunen.Nuk po di per ke vegel te vendos.Kitara me duket me e perdorshme plus qe im ate i ka pas rene kitares dhe e kemi nje te tille tek shtepia e mamit.Pianua me duket me e sofistikuar.Si me thoni?

----------


## drague

> kam nje variant per ti regjistruar cunat ne nje vegel muzikore.kitare ose piano.Kete ore e ofron kopshti te shtunen.Nuk po di per ke vegel te vendos.Kitara me duket me e perdorshme plus qe im ate i ka pas rene kitares dhe e kemi nje te tille tek shtepia e mamit.Pianua me duket me e sofistikuar.Si me thoni?


nqs. ka vesh per muzike te keshilloj piano.

kitarren e meson dhe ne kohe te lire Prude :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bebi im

per mendimin tim eshte shume mire te aktivizosh femijen qe kur eshte i vogel...
une vajzen kur ishte 3 vjec e cova 1 vit ne danze sportiv, pastaj 4 vjec e cova ne not, u mor 2 vjet me not...
pastaj filloi shkolla dhe nuk e kishte shume te lire mbasditen...
ne shkollen ku e kam une vajzen, po te duash mund ta regjistrosh ne ndonje kurs dhe shkon profesori atje te shkolla dhe vete shkolla pastaj ta kthen femijen ne shtepi... keshtu qe na u duk shume interesante kjo zgjidhje dhe vajza ka hyre ne vitin e 2 per pjano...
pastaj gjate veres, cdo vere e kam cuar 1 muaj ne shkolle verore...
vazhdoj ta coj ne not kur ka ndonje dite te lire...
dhe mbasditeve zakonisht e le te lagja te luaje e lire si te doje, kemi nje shesh te madh aty perpara pallatit, ku nuk hyjne makina, nuk ka as pluhur (jemi me fat se ne tirane nuk para gjen sheshe te tilla para pallatit) dhe e le vajzen aty pa merak, nuk eshte nevoja te rri edhe une me te...
preferoj me mire ta le aty sesa te me ngulet para televizorit apo kompjuterit kur nuk ka se me cfare te merret...

----------

